# Price per push help (pictures)



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

A friend of mine owns a restraunt and wants me to do the plowing of the parking lot.
What would you charge per push judgeing by the pictures I dont want to screw him or my self by under or over charging. He wants it plowed at 3".


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd charge him 4 beers and soup for an appetizer a big steak and mashed potatoes and a after dinner drink. good price for both of you.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

we did trade food last year lol I need cash this year


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

$40.00 per push?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats such a cake walk, its not even funny. That would be a mint score, if it is close by to you. Besides the free food perks, I would shoot him $25 per 3" of snowfall. Its a commercial account, he will probably want a nice, clean, neat job. There is always a 6" minimum price everytime you go out.
6" = $50
9" = $75
12" = $100


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

grandview;624009 said:


> I'd charge him 4 beers and soup for an appetizer a big steak and mashed potatoes and a after dinner drink. good price for both of you.


That sounds way better than the money!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.elguapostaqueria.com/
Thats the place it took my like 10mins with my dads truck last year


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

$40-$45. You know he's prob going to hook ya up with a bite to eat when you go there, or a beer or 4. 
Looks easy enough.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yea, $40 is a pretty good price


----------



## oldetownlandsca (Nov 2, 2008)

yea if he is a good friend charge him like you would a long drive way. and if it needs sand and salt just chage him for material for that that way you both make out but your not killing him with a aprice.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

$45.00 - $55.00 plus salt if required.
Also, since you are doing it cheap, and even though it's a friend, have him sign a hold harmless in case someone slips and falls. Just my opinion. Friends become enemies very quickly when there is money invloved.:realmad:


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Minimum $50.00 plus extra to treat, regardless of how easy...your equipment has a cost associated to your price. JMO


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys are cheap. 

I do see a mercedes or audi wagon parked in the gravel, more than likely the owner. 
I wouldn't touch that lot for less than 75 per pop. Friend or no friend. And salting would be 75 per visit.

He's got money, believe me. Don't let them sing you the song. Your trucks and equip weren't free.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

SteveJ;625431 said:


> You guys are cheap.
> 
> I do see a mercedes or audi wagon parked in the gravel, more than likely the owner.
> I wouldn't touch that lot for less than 75 per pop. Friend or no friend. And salting would be 75 per visit.
> ...


He's right, way to cheap. On average you have to spend 40K for a good reliable snow truck and you guys would charge $40. My min for commercial is $125


----------



## country_boy (Oct 31, 2008)

i would say about half of what your hour rate is. if 85 per hour charge him like 45. you will be done with that in like 10-15min


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i would plow it for free and ask him if he would give me something to eat.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I was thinking $30 per push, better take another look at those pics...


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

is $30/push worth risking the liability of a restaurant lot? (which i'm guessing serves alchohol)

$125 minimum for commercials.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

We are all in business to make money! how would you feel, if your truck broke down on a $30 job to help a buddy? Sounds like he is more at risk making his customers walk threw 5" of snow, after a few cocktails


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

BSDeality;631547 said:


> is $30/push worth risking the liability of a restaurant lot? (which i'm guessing serves alchohol)
> 
> $125 minimum for commercials.


I guess the price really depends on what he will pay...
Myself, have liability Insurance of 2 million so if anything happens my fault, your fault, it's covered...

How's the $125 minimum price working ..? around here you would be out of business in 1 season..


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Turf Commando;632002 said:


> How's the $125 minimum price working ..? around here you would be out of business in 1 season..


Depends on how many pushes per year you have, location etc. Around here the people getting $40 a push would be out of business in a year. I remember back in the early 90's when people said I was expensive

We average 5 pushes per year, so we have to make money in the little snow we get.
In Mi I am sure you push more than 5 times right?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Turf Commando;632002 said:


> I guess the price really depends on what he will pay...
> Myself, have liability Insurance of 2 million so if anything happens my fault, your fault, it's covered...
> 
> How's the $125 minimum price working ..? around here you would be out of business in 1 season..


I carry $2.5M liability, doesn't mean I don't factor in the location and risks into every bid. We average 10-12 pushes out here a season.

ran one truck last year, we're running 2 trucks right now and the third's route is filling up now too. No problems with $125/min out here for commercial, $48 for driveways this year unless they're grouped.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

BSDeality;632260 said:


> I carry $2.5M liability, doesn't mean I don't factor in the location and risks into every bid. We average 10-12 pushes out here a season.
> 
> ran one truck last year, we're running 2 trucks right now and the third's route is filling up now too. No problems with $125/min out here for commercial, $48 for driveways this year unless they're grouped.


Geez, I was plowing driveways in New Cannan , Ridgefield, and Vista, NY for $50 in 1994! I thought you would be around $85 these days? I guess it's not as good these days!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I do two restaurants that my brother runs and i don't charge them any different than anybody else. The way i look at it is business is business and when i go in there i don't expect any discount, as a matter of fact i will frequent the restaurants once a week and tip the servers well. I don't know what the going rate is in your area but here i would charge $65.00 for 1-3 $85.00 for 4-8 and $125.00 for anything above 8" of snow and salt would be $65.00 per application which only take five 50 lbs bags @ 3.99 pe bag anyway good luck. I forgot that these are last years prices seeing how salt went up i'll be charging more this season. Joe.

For the record i will never let it get much above 4" of snow that way i make more money plowing two or more times.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

RamPainting said:


> Geez, I was plowing driveways in New Cannan , Ridgefield, and Vista, NY for $50 in 1994! I thought you would be around $85 these days? I guess it's not as good these days!


Hey, I said Minimum! ussmileyflag

We've got a couple resi clients that are $175-250 per push


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

BSDeality;632365 said:


> Hey, I said Minimum! ussmileyflag
> 
> We've got a couple resi clients that are $175-250 per push


payup Nice.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

tjlands;632062 said:


> In Mi I am sure you push more than 5 times right?


Yes.

Were already getting news that snows coming this weekend, not normal live VERY close to Lake Michigan ..


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

BSDeality;632260 said:


> No problems with $125/min out here for commercial, $48 for driveways this year unless they're grouped.


Congrats !!! 
Basing my prices by lo-cal...
$48 per drive.......I can only imagine...


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Didn't you say your trigger is 3 inches. If so, what happens if you get 2 or 3 two inch snow falls? Now your pushing 6 plus inches of packed down snow. Sorry, my business plan with my bank says I am in this to make money, not make work for myself. $40-45 with a 1 inch trigger, otherwise tell him that since your friends, you'll lend him your shovel.


----------

